# Arnis at Disney???



## arnisandyz (Apr 9, 2003)

I just got an email from Datu Shishir.  He has set up a training center in Kissimmee/Orlando Florida area where he will be holding regular classes.  In two weeks he will start teaching at the Disney Celebration,. He said "Arnis is now a part of thier program" (I have to get clarification on this).  He is also starting a video production group and Arnis Demo Team which he invited me to be a part of.  In June he will be organizing/hosting a Modern Arnis Camp in Orlando,  he is affiliated/associated with the IMAF (the one with Chuck Guass and Randi Schea) so it should be a pretty big turnout.

I am meeting with him this weekend to go over my certification.  If anyone in the area is interested in training in Kissimmee/Orlando area you can contact me at arnisandyz@aol.com and I'll connect you with Datu Shishir.

Thanks

andy


----------



## pesilat (Apr 9, 2003)

I've also got a friend in the Orlando area who teaches some FMA as part of his JKD curriculum. That's 2 options in the Orlando area (and I'm pretty sure there are a few others that I've heard of but can't remember right now).

Orlando seems to be a budding FMA hotbed 

Mike


----------



## arnisandyz (Apr 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pesilat _
> *I've also got a friend in the Orlando area who teaches some FMA as part of his JKD curriculum. That's 2 options in the Orlando area (and I'm pretty sure there are a few others that I've heard of but can't remember right now).
> 
> Orlando seems to be a budding FMA hotbed
> ...




Raffy Pambuan and Mike Sayoc are also in the Orlando/Kissimmee area as well!


----------



## Tapps (Apr 11, 2003)

If I go there to beat up the mouse will a bunch of dwarf hitmen take me out ?

That Disney is a shadey organization !


----------

